
Extensions in Firefox 61 - PetitPrince
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2018/05/17/extensions-in-firefox-61/
======
PetitPrince
Having the tab hiding API enabled by default means that Tab Group can finally
come back and that we don't need to have a custom userChrome.css to hide the
tab bar for Tree Style Tabs.

~~~
catach
Tab hiding [0] is separate from tab strip hiding [1] unfortunately.

[0] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/AP...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/API/tabs/hide)

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1332447](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1332447)

~~~
PetitPrince
Aw snap, I though there were the same.

